# Re-Disclaimer



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Steve are you trying to warn us about outing or the people that attend? Everybody I met at the meet and greats have been real nice guys but have heard some of the storys from others. I have read some postes that I'm sure if they went fish with me before the day was over they would get swimming lessons. One of the few perks of a captains lic. you can still make them walk the plank (just kidding).


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Just a CYA statement and that's all. Somebody could get whacked on the way to an outing, somebody could drown themselves on a river (or onshore for that matter  ), somebody could meet their stalker at an outing , etc, etc. You get the idea.


----------

